# problem connecting Netgear Router to Macbook



## Gulguli (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm frustrated.
I'm trying to connect my new router - Netgear WGR614v6 - to my Macbook and it dosnt work.
I have no Networks on the Airport menu (of course airport is on).
Connected the modem to the router and the light indicator for internet is on.
no more then that..
I have read the threads on this matter but it didnt have the solution for me.
can someone plllllllease work on it with me step-by-step to find what is wrong?


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 13, 2006)

Well who setup the router? It sounds like they are hiding the router's signal to non-authorized computers.


----------



## jhconley@bellso (Sep 15, 2006)

My iBookG4 can not find the server


----------



## jhconley@bellso (Sep 15, 2006)

jhconley@bellso said:


> My iBookG4 can not find the server


 My iBookG4 can not find the server, eventhough it reads that there is a wireless provider. Please help.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 16, 2006)

jhconley@bellso said:


> My iBookG4 can not find the server, eventhough it reads that there is a wireless provider. Please help.



Please start a new thread in the appropriate section.  It's not good etiquette to hijack another person's problem thread with your own, and your post would most likely be ignored in preference to the original poster of the thread.  Best to create your own thread so that you can get personal attention to your problem.


----------



## daletrit (Nov 5, 2009)

After ages trying to figure out why my new macbook pro wouldn't connect wirelessly to my new Netgear router I finally got it to connect. 

What I did was set it up as a WPA2 Key and changed the wireless channel to 8. The reason why 8 is because its not used very oftern! And now I finaly have a wireless connection with my netgear router =)

I retested this to ensure that it wasn't a luckily one off fix but when changing the channel back to automatic I got the stresfull timed out!!

So change it to a WPA2 Key and set the channel to 8


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 5, 2009)

Perhaps your final suggestion should be:

"So change it to a WPA2 Key and set the channel to _a channel that is not in heavy use for your area._"

Around my neighborhood, channels 6, 9 and 12 are heavily used (so using 8 would not get me anywhere).  In my neighborhood, I would elect to use a very low numbered channel -- 1 or 3, perhaps.

It's likely that 8 works for you because 8 is not heavily used _for your area_.  But in other parts of the world, channel 8 may be in heavy use, so choosing a channel far away from that would be best for those.

You can find out what channels are in heavy use by downloading iStumbler or using any number of available wireless "sniffers" available for Mac OS X.  Some routers will even "channel-surf" for you and auto-select a channel that is not in heavy use.


----------



## daletrit (Nov 5, 2009)

please let me no if this has helped anyone else as the issue stumped me for awhile!!


----------

